# Irwin, Steve; Dead at 44



## CrocKeeper

I know that this has been covered in the Lounge, but I thought it only appropriate he get a little time in the Herp forum. It was his love and fascination with reptiles that really brought him his exposure globally, and in turn brought many enthusiasts to reptiles.

His passing affects everybody differently. One thing it seems to have in common with EVERYBODY is the strangely personal sense of loss. His passing was like that of a close friend, which attributes to how powerful his abilities were as a speaker. I know to a whole generation of herpers he was "the man"...and it definately a hard death for those of you that found herps through his antics, and exclamations.

His light will be missed.

You left the world a better more educated place than it was when you entered it.

Thank you.

Rest In Peace Steve.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

He was an excellent animal handler, and entertainer. He seemed virtually fearless in the face of very dangerous animals.

I'll miss him for sure, great guy..


----------



## PiranhasRock62

he was awesome. I use to watch him all the time and still do. rip croc hunter


----------



## wayne the pain

Such a shame, and a great loss


----------



## Radioactive fish

such an aweful loss


----------



## acestro

Went too far so many times, I guess too many times...

but he got through to a generation, as you mention CrocKeeper, and that's so valuable...

I got started a little early to be inspired by him but I definitely respected and related to the passion.


----------



## Mettle

Like I've said a few times now in different posts about this - he was one of my favourite people. Not just in terms of herp related celebs, but over all. There was something about the passion and love for life that radiated from Steve Irwin's eyes whenever he talked about anything animal related or his family. He was a caring, good hearted individual - the type the world needs more of. He combined a love for animals with the urge to teach others about them. His contributions are numerous and he will be missed by tens of thousands of people, I am sure.

RIP Steve Irwin. We'll miss you.


----------



## bigboi

Yeah it is a shame. Having a family with 2 young ones but he did die doing something he loved he will be missed :nod:


----------



## Omnius

Those children and his wife must be feeling completely lost. I also feel utterly devestated it was one of my cherished dream to go to his zoo and meet him. As I said earlyer the world lost a bright light in the sea of darkness.


----------



## Mettle

And if I may add another thought to my previous ones... To quote a line from a famous song, but one that applies here I believe...

"It's better to burn out then to fade away..."

RIP Steve.


----------



## black_piranha

RIP

i feel sorry for his wife and kids.


----------



## psychofish

Aww man, That guy was awsome


----------



## Steelrain

Although, I started keeping herps 2 or 3 years prior to him coming to Animal Planet, He was and still is an idol of mine, he has done SOOOO much for the country of Austrilla(sp?) and the herp world. He brought light to so many people who knew no better about reptiles and snakes, He rasied an awareness to animals in general that will last....
His conservation efforts will be continued through his wife and children and the Zoo...








Steve Irwin


----------



## ESPMike

Thanks for giving him some attention in this forum Croc, I think its where he most deserves to be recognized. Steve was an amazing guy, and by pushing the envelope like he did he was able to bring reptile enthusism to a whole generation of people. His passing is very said, but he did get to accomplish alot while he was here. I think the most tragic part of this event is the loss for his wife and kids, and my thought and prayers goes out to them.


----------



## studmuffin992

yes it is a shame R.I.P Croc hunter

As if he died frm a sting frm a stingray all the animals he has handled i thought if he was eva going 2 die it wud of been frm a snake bite or eaten by a croc or sumit,







R.I.P


----------



## Blacksheep

He was not only that way on T.V. but he was that way off T.V. as well.

I will miss him. Crocodile Hunter is the show that my son and I started watching together. My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah, its one of those deals where the more you think about it.... the more sad it becomes- i have decided to name my new dragon "bindy" as a tribute to steve....


----------



## ESPMike

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah, its one of those deals where the more you think about it.... the more sad it becomes- i have decided to name my new dragon "bindy" as a tribute to steve....


Cool idea about the name!

It really does get more and more sad. I was browsing YouTube looking at some old videos of him. Besides just for what he did on TV, he really was a genuinely great guy with a hell of a passion for what he did. I cant help but feel worse and worse for his family.


----------



## acestro

That is a cool idea...


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT

Man im gonna miss him i used to always watch him and i always will watch his re runs


----------



## Alexraptor

Im considering naming a Stingray steve if i get one. in honor. no its not some sick joke, and why should it be? steve gave his life to show us these wonderful creatures.


----------



## Malok

he was great
i watched him since he first came out 
i know for one whole summer i tried to talk like him
cracked me up and was the most hands on ever

who do you know that would jump on an alligators back in 4 foot or more of wwater??


----------



## flaredevil4

The crocodiles couldn't even touch him, and he died by a sting ray. SUch a tragic loss


----------



## PiranhasRock62

i miss him so much. i loved that guy. Rip Steve.


----------



## lastgreengarden

Steve was and always will be the best, the one and only, Croc Hunter!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

wowzers!!, I really don't look in the reptile section much, I didnt

even know this was here. but I will pay my respects, I was truly

saddened to hear about Steve's passing. Although I didn't really watch his show

all that much, losing someone that was so deeply passionate

about what he did for a living is truly a sad thing.

There will never be another Steve. He was one of a kind, the

world has suffered a big loss


----------



## Guest

I just read that the only video of his death was destroyed. Rest well, Croc hunter.


----------



## Novato

DannyBoy17 said:


> I just read that the only video of his death was destroyed. Rest well, Croc hunter.


Besides the fact that the producer and the whole team that witnessed the accident are super close friends of Steve and his family and they would never show the video of the accident even if they offered them all the money in the world. RIP Steve Irwin.


----------



## face2006

this guy is irreplaceable.....its sad to lose someone like him at such a young age too...RIP S.E.


----------



## GN121406

We will all miss him. RIP


----------



## cueball

yup i always wanted to be like him,,,,,,i hope his little girl keeps his dream alive....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

...um... im pretty sure Bob is a boy-


----------



## cueball

type o my bad...


----------

